# Barbuchon's "shed"



## dolittle (Mar 19, 2012)

Barbuchon, that is a wicked cool set up. Is the shed in someones back yard, or on the land of someone you know?? I really want to set me up a small cabin, buy can't aford land & don't know anyone who owns any.


----------



## bryanpaul (Mar 26, 2012)

since now there's a thread on here about it....you should post some pics on here so we dont have to go search for your gallery (internet laziness!)


----------



## outskirts (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice camp! I like the net bed in the trees, that shit is really cool.


----------



## dprogram (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah the net bed is amazing. Did you make it yourself from rope? So farmers just throw stuff in there? For you or whoever?


----------



## tobepxt (Mar 26, 2012)

public land???! fuck yeah! this is what ive been wanting to do.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 29, 2012)

yeah i wanted to tell that guy his setup is pretty sweet. I have a few setups too on my uncles land in PA, an old bread truck and a tarp teepee. but a cabin like that would be way better, i want to find land out in colorado or even in New York it aint too bad if you can find a job to make a few payments, colorado i seen land for sale like 10 acres for 5 grand or so. Then, you don't have to worry about people and law cuz its your property.


----------

